# hrt preparations



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,
I'm wondering if you can help clarify something for me. I am taking femostan 2/10 and have just finished one month supply and I started the new pack today. However I have not had a withdrawal bleed. I was just wondering if this HRT preparation is one that is supposed to give me a bleed? And if so when would I get it? I appreciate that you cannot comment on specific drug treatments but a general indication on whether this is supposed to give me a bleed would be appreciated. I am 41 and have POF and haven't had a period for 3 years.Thanks ...Nina


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nina,

Generally you would expect to have a withdrawal bleed on Femoston, starting from the day of the last pill. This would occur in 9 out of 10 women. Not everyone has one though and it can take some times for things to settle down.

Do speak to you rprescriber/clinic if you have any questions/concerns about your treatment 

Maz x


----------

